# Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι -  Ports  and Sea Routes > Λιμάνια και Θαλάσσιοι Δρόμοι - Sea Routes > Λιμάνια της Ελλάδας  (Greeks Ports) >  Δελτίο Σίφνου (Sifnos report)

## Vortigern

*Ακυβερνητο εμεινε το φορτηγο ΤΙΝΑ Φ. απο πληροφοριες που ακουγονται στο νησι.Πριν λιγο εγινε προσπαθεια απο το Ρυμουλκο Αγαιον Πελαγος αλλα εφυγε.το πλοιο ειναι αυτο παρακατω στην φωτογραφια copyright απο το ΑΙΣ.Δν ξερω κατα ποσο αληθευουν τα πραγματα θα σας ενημερωσω για οτι νεοτερο.....*

----------


## Vortigern

*To ρυμουλκο γυρναει παλι πισω.....*

----------


## plori

Το ρυμουλκό τώρα βρίσκεται στην νότια Σέριφο.

----------


## sylver23

to ρυμουλκο συμφωνα με την πορεια του στο αις εφυγε απο τα μεγαρα και τωρα ειναι κατω απο την σεριφο μαλλον σε αναμονη.
το τινα φ απο οτι φαινεται και παλι στο αις παει τωρα με 5 κομβους με κατευθυνση προς το νοτιο μερος παρου-αντιπαρου

χωρίς τίτλο 2;.JPG

----------


## eliasaslan

:Confused:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Sad:   Αυτή τη στιγμή το περιβόητο Tina F άλλαξέ και πάλι την τρελή του πορεία με 0.6 κόμβους αυτή τη φορά... Νομίζω ότι είναι προφανές πως ειναι ακυβέρνητο και απορώ γιατί βρίσκεται το ρυμουλκό εκεί και γιατί δεν παρεμβαίνει το λιμενικό, αν μπορεί κανείς να μεβοηθήσει...

----------


## Vortigern

*Αυτη τη στιγμη κινιτε με 2,8 με πορια προς την Συρο,το ρυμουλκο εφυγε καθως δν το βλεπω στο Αις.Τελαυταιες πληροφοριες  λενε οτι ειναι μεσα 17 ατομα του πληρωματος και πρεπει να εσπασε το πηδαλιο.*

----------


## captain 83

Όπως φαίνεται και στο ais εδώ και ώρα έχει προσεγγίσει το ΤΙΝΑ Φ to Ρ/Κ ΑΙΓΑΙΟΝ ΠΕΛΑΓΟΣ.

----------


## sylver23

ας δουμε και την ενημερωση απο το ΥΕΝ 

*22,12,2008*

Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Σίφνου για περιστατικό ακυβερνησίας, του Φ/Γ «TINA F» σημαίας Παναμά, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή βορειοανατολικά της εν λόγω νήσου. Μετά από επικοινωνία με τον πλοίαρχο ανεφέρθη ότι το πλοίο αντιμετώπιζε πρόβλημα στο πηδάλιο και ανέμενε ρυμουλκό από τον Πειραιά χωρίς να αιτείται περαιτέρω συνδρομή. 
Στο πλοίο, το οποίο είναι έμφορτο επιβαίνουν δώδεκα αλλοδαποί ναυτικοί, καλά στην υγεία τους, ενώ από το συμβάν δεν υφίσταται κίνδυνος για την ασφάλεια ναυσιπλοΐας στην περιοχή.

*23,12,2008*

Συνέχεια ενημέρωσης: 
Μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, ξεκίνησε η διαδικασία ρυμούλκησης, του Φ/Γ «TINA F» σημαίας Παναμά, το οποίο είχε μείνει ακυβέρνητο χθες, στη θαλάσσια περιοχή βορειοανατολικά της ν. Σίφνου. 
Τελικός προορισμός της ρυμούλκησης είναι ο λιμένας Πειραιά.

----------


## Vortigern

Αυτη τη στιγμη το Tanker ΖΕΦΥΡΟΣ της ΕΛΙΝ εδεσε στο λιμανι του πλατυ γιαλου,κατι ασυνιθηστο και πρωτοτυπο.Φωτογραφιες αργοτερα..... :Wink:

----------


## Vortigern

*Κύριε Υπουργέ,*
*Κύριοι,* 
*Τα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων ταλαιπωρούνται εδώ και χρόνια απο την ανεπαρκή ακτοπλο'ι'κή σύνδεση η οποία αποτελεί βασικό ανασταλτικό παράγοντα στην εξασφάλιση της ανάπτυξης σε υγιή και αειφόρα βάση.Τα τόσα προβλήματα που επανειλημμένα,εδώ και χρόνια,με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας και απόφασεις Δημοτικών ή Επαρχιακού Συμβουλίου απευθύνονται προς το Υπουργείο,με στόχο τη βελτίωση των ακτοπλο'ι'κών συνδέσεων με τον Πειραιά αλλά και ενδοκυκλαδικά,στηρίζονται στη βάση οτι η ακτοπλο'ι'α είναι δημόσιο κοινωνικό αγαθό με εθνικές προεκτάσεις και έτσι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται από την πολιτεία,όπως άλλωστε γίνεται με όλα τα άλλα μέσα μεταφοράς (αστικές συγκοινωνίες,αεροπλάνα ,τρένα ). Εκτός από τα επί μέρους προβλήματα που κατά καιρούς καταγράφονται (ανεπαρκή δρομολόγια, τροφοδοσία του νησιού,αναξιόπιστα πλο'ι'α κ.α), ειδικά σήμερα που η ζωή ολων απειλείται απο το φάσμα της οικονομικής κρίσης,θεωρούμε οχι απλώς αναγκαίο αλλά επιβεβλημένο τουλάχιστον τον έγκαιρο προγραμματισμό των δρομολογίων, αλλά και τη μείωση των τιμών εισιτηρίων,που αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργούν εντελώς απαγορευτικά για την επιλογή των νησιών μας ως τουριστικών προορισμών.Ζητάμε τις δικές σας άμεσες ενέργειες,διότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση και με αίσθημα ευθύνης απέναντι στους κατοίκους και επαγγελματίες του νησιού μας,οι οποιοι κυριολεκτικά ταλανίζονται απο τη μη ποιοτική ακτοπλο'ι'α,είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να προχωρήσουμε σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια για την εξασφάλιση καλύτερης ποιότητας ζωής των κατοίκων και την προάσπιση των συμφερόντων τους.* 
*Ο Δήμαρχος ,Ιωάννης Γεροντής*

----------


## apollo_express

> *Κύριε Υπουργέ,*
> *Κύριοι,* 
> *Τα νησιά των Δυτικών Κυκλάδων ταλαιπωρούνται εδώ και χρόνια απο την ανεπαρκή ακτοπλο'ι'κή σύνδεση η οποία αποτελεί βασικό ανασταλτικό παράγοντα στην εξασφάλιση της ανάπτυξης σε υγιή και αειφόρα βάση.Τα τόσα προβλήματα που επανειλημμένα,εδώ και χρόνια,με επιστολές διαμαρτυρίας και απόφασεις Δημοτικών ή Επαρχιακού Συμβουλίου απευθύνονται προς το Υπουργείο,με στόχο τη βελτίωση των ακτοπλο'ι'κών συνδέσεων με τον Πειραιά αλλά και ενδοκυκλαδικά,στηρίζονται στη βάση οτι η ακτοπλο'ι'α είναι δημόσιο κοινωνικό αγαθό με εθνικές προεκτάσεις και έτσι πρέπει να αντιμετωπίζεται από την πολιτεία,όπως άλλωστε γίνεται με όλα τα άλλα μέσα μεταφοράς (αστικές συγκοινωνίες,αεροπλάνα ,τρένα ). Εκτός από τα επί μέρους προβλήματα που κατά καιρούς καταγράφονται (ανεπαρκή δρομολόγια, τροφοδοσία του νησιού,αναξιόπιστα πλο'ι'α κ.α), ειδικά σήμερα που η ζωή ολων απειλείται απο το φάσμα της οικονομικής κρίσης,θεωρούμε οχι απλώς αναγκαίο αλλά επιβεβλημένο τουλάχιστον τον έγκαιρο προγραμματισμό των δρομολογίων, αλλά και τη μείωση των τιμών εισιτηρίων,που αυτή τη στιγμή λειτουργούν εντελώς απαγορευτικά για την επιλογή των νησιών μας ως τουριστικών προορισμών.Ζητάμε τις δικές σας άμεσες ενέργειες,διότι σε αντίθετη περίπτωση και με αίσθημα ευθύνης απέναντι στους κατοίκους και επαγγελματίες του νησιού μας,οι οποιοι κυριολεκτικά ταλανίζονται απο τη μη ποιοτική ακτοπλο'ι'α,είμαστε αποφασισμένοι να προχωρήσουμε σε κάθε νόμιμη ενέργεια για την εξασφάλιση καλύτερης ποιότητας ζωής των κατοίκων και την προάσπιση των συμφερόντων τους.* 
> *Ο Δήμαρχος ,Ιωάννης Γεροντής*


Καλά τους τα λέει, αλλά το θέμα είναι ότι από το ένα αυτί μπαίνουν και από το άλλο βγαίνουν. Μακάρι να κάνουν κάτι. Αν και είμαι εκτός από τις δυτικές, θα ήθελα όλα τα νησιά του Αιγαίου να εξυπηρετούνται όσο καλύτερα γίνεται και να μπορεί ο καθένας να επιλλέξει με τι πλοίο θέλει να μετακινηθεί.
Συγγνώμη αν βγήκα εκτός θέματος, αλλά δε μου αρέσει άλλα νησιά επειδή χαρακτηρίζονται "φιλέτα" να έχουν υπερπροσφορά πλοίων και τα άλλα τι είναι "κόκαλα"; Και δεν πρέπει να έχουν καθημερινή σύνδεση με τον υπόλοιπο κόσμο;

----------


## Leo

Από ότι είδα *εδώ* και το λιμάνι της Σίφνου είναι καλά "προστατευμένο" από τους καιρούς ε? Ευτυχώς που τα δαντελωτά ακρογιάλια των νησιών μας δίνουν μερική προστασία τουλάχιστον!

----------


## Sorokxos

Οταν εχουμε βορειους ανέμους το λιμανι δεν εχει κανενα προβλημα. Οταν ομως ειναι νοτιαδες κ ειδικα νοτιοδυτικος τα πράγματα ειναι δυσκολα. Με βάση τη μικρη μου εμπειρια θεωρω οτι ως φυσικο λιμανι, ειναι απο τα καλα των νησιων μας. Το προβλημα ειναι στις στεριανες υποδομες του. Η προβλητα αυτη δεν μπορει να καλυψει πλεον τις αναγκες του νησιου, οπως επίσης και η προσβαση σ αυτην, ειναι προβληματικη. Εχουν γινει κατα καιρους μελέτες για την επεκταση της αλλα, ως συνηθως, μένουν στα χαρτιά. Ιδωμεν.

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Φαντάσου, φίλε Leo, ότι την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη του 1977 κάναμε, σχεδόν, δύο ώρες για να δέσουμε.
Το πλοίο ήταν το *"Ιόνιον"* και πλοίαρχος *ο καπεταν Λάζαρος (Γαβαλάς).*
Το πλοίο, τότε, έδενε στο κεφαλόσκαλο όπου ίσα-ίσα χωρούσε ο καταπέλτης.
Εκείνη την ημέρα ο καπετάνιος προσπαθούσε-προσπαθούσε, μέχρι που τελικά τα κατάφερε.
Εμείς, περιμέναμε στο garage, έτοιμοι να πεταχτούμε έξω σαν πεζοναύτες, όπως και έγινε.

Ο καπετάνιος, τελικά, τα κατάφερε αλλά του έμεινε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας (νομίζω υπέστη μετατόπιση σπονδύλου).
Μετά το γεγονός αυτό, αποχώρησε από την ενεργό δράση και πήγε να δουλέψει στα γραφεία για την εταιρεία του Νομικού.
Ο καπεταν-Λάζαρος είχε κάνει πλοίαρχος και στο *"Κάλυμνος"* (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
Όλα αυτά τα θυμάμαι ακόμα έντονα.
Αν κάτι δεν είναι σωστό, ας το διορθώσει όποιος γνωρίζει καλύτερα.

Σε σχέση με το σήμερα, έχει ακουστεί ότι το λιμάνι πρέπει να αλλάξει προσανατολισμό για να μην υπάρχει η δυσκολία με τον νοτιοδυτικό καιρό.
Προσωπικά δεν είμαι ειδικός για να πω, αλλά φοβάμαι ότι υπάρχουν κάποιοι που δεν θέλουν να φτιαχτεί το λιμάνι όπως πρέπει ....

Εδώ, ας γυρίσουμε πίσω στα 1987 για να δούμε το *"Σχοινούσα"* να δένει στο κεφαλόσκαλο του μώλου.
Για το πώς έμπαιναν τότε τα φορτηγά, ας το πουν αυτοί που το έζησαν και το γνωρίζουν από πρώτο χέρι.

ΤΟ ΣΧΟΙΝΟΥΣΑ ΣΤΗ ΣΙΦΝΟ.jpg

----------


## Vortigern

Και εδω μπορουμε να δουμε το λιμανι τις Σιφνου απο 3 διαφορετικες γωνιες.....

----------


## pontios thessaloniki

γεια σου ρε Θανο με τα ωραια σου :Wink: να εισαι καλα

----------


## sylver23

πανεμορφες θανο αλλα....εχω βαρεθει να το λεω..
εδω ειναι λιμενικα εργα..

----------


## Vortigern

Οπως ειναι γνωστο το Easy cruise one το οποιο πουληθηκε σε αλλη εταιρια φετος δν θα ερχεται στη Σιφνο καθε 15 μερες οπως τα τελαυταια 2 χρονια.Εγιναν προσπαθειες να ερθει το αλλο πλοιο τις εταιριας Easy cruise life αλλα απετυχε η προσπαθεια καθως καποιοι παραγοντες δν το θελουν για ηλιθιους λογους.Κακο δικο μας,παντως τι να πω.Κριμα.....

----------


## Παναγιώτης

Κάποιο ξυλάδικο έχασε μέρος από το φορτίο του σήμερα (21-6) στις 11:30 ώρα Ελλάδας (9:30 UTC) και παρασύρεται μεταξύ Σίφνου και Σερίφου και αποτελεί κίνδυνο για τη ναυσιπλοΐα σύμφωνα με την προαγγελία που ήρθε μέσω NAVTEX:

ZCZC HA90
211210 UTC JUN 09
IRAKLEIO RADIO NAVWARN 0281/09
LOGS ADRIFT
IN ABOUT POSITION:
37-08N 024-39E ON 210930 UTC 
DANGEROUS TO NAVIGATION
NNNN

----------


## KOSTASGAVALAS

> Φαντάσου, φίλε Leo, ότι την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη του 1977 κάναμε, σχεδόν, δύο ώρες για να δέσουμε.
> Το πλοίο ήταν το *"Ιόνιον"* και πλοίαρχος *ο καπεταν Λάζαρος (Γαβαλάς).*
> Το πλοίο, τότε, έδενε στο κεφαλόσκαλο όπου ίσα-ίσα χωρούσε ο καταπέλτης.
> Εκείνη την ημέρα ο καπετάνιος προσπαθούσε-προσπαθούσε, μέχρι που τελικά τα κατάφερε.
> Εμείς, περιμέναμε στο garage, έτοιμοι να πεταχτούμε έξω σαν πεζοναύτες, όπως και έγινε.
> 
> Ο καπετάνιος, τελικά, τα κατάφερε αλλά του έμεινε ένα σοβαρό πρόβλημα υγείας (νομίζω υπέστη μετατόπιση σπονδύλου).
> Μετά το γεγονός αυτό, αποχώρησε από την ενεργό δράση και πήγε να δουλέψει στα γραφεία για την εταιρεία του Νομικού.
> Ο καπεταν-Λάζαρος είχε κάνει πλοίαρχος και στο *"Κάλυμνος"* (αν δεν κάνω λάθος).
> ...


Eπειδή τυγχάνει να ειμαι ο γυιος του εκεινη την μερα τον πηραν με φορειο απο το λιμανι και κατεληξε στο κατ οπυ και εμεινε 1 μηνα και κατι, με σοβαρο προβλημα στη μεση το οποιο στο μελλον τον ξαναενοχλησε με 2η εγχειριση......δυσκολοι καιροι με δυσκολα λιμανια που και μετα απο τοσα χρονια παραμενουν <<δυστροπα>>

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον *Κώστα Γαβαλά* για όσα έγραψε.

Είναι πραγματικά πολύ συγκινητικό.

Όσα χρόνια και αν περάσουν το όνομα του *καπετα-Λάζαρου* δεν πρόκειται να ξεχαστεί ποτέ.
¶νθρωπος με μεγάλη προσφορά στα νησιά μας.
¶νθρωπος που υπερέβαλλε εαυτών εκείνη την Μεγάλη Τετάρτη.

'Ανθρωπος με το* "Α"* κεφαλαίο.

----------


## KOSTASGAVALAS

Σευχαριστω...πραγματι ως ανθρωπος ειναι διαμαντι και ειλικρινα σε ηλικια πια 71 χρονων τον θυμουνται παααρα πολοι...Στο λιμανι ακομα τον θυμουνται...μπαινω σε πλοια και ακουω απο πολους το ονομα του...ακομα και απο νεους συναδελφους....παω σε νησια και βρισκω συνεχεια γνωστους του...

βΡΕ παιδια θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να βρω κανενα βιντεο απο το πλοιο καλυμνος που αγαπησε οσο κανενα αλλο στον κοσμο...υπαρχει??

----------


## plori

> Σευχαριστω...πραγματι ως ανθρωπος ειναι διαμαντι και ειλικρινα σε ηλικια πια 71 χρονων τον θυμουνται παααρα πολοι...Στο λιμανι ακομα τον θυμουνται...μπαινω σε πλοια και ακουω απο πολους το ονομα του...ακομα και απο νεους συναδελφους....παω σε νησια και βρισκω συνεχεια γνωστους του...
> 
> βΡΕ παιδια θα ηθελα να μου πει καποιος πως μπορω να βρω κανενα βιντεο απο το πλοιο καλυμνος που αγαπησε οσο κανενα αλλο στον κοσμο...υπαρχει??


 Μήπως εδώ βρείς κάτι: http://www.sifnos.net/tv/index.php?o...imeo&Itemid=62

----------


## Roi Baudoin

Αγαπητέ Κώστα Γαβαλά, εκτός από το υπέροχο βίντεο που υποδεικνύει ο καλός φίλος plori, θα ήθελα να κυττάξεις και εδώ 

http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...D%EF%F2&page=4


Κόσμος πολύς κατεβαίνει στο λιμάνι για να το αποχαιρετήσει.
Έχει φτάσει η ώρα για το τελευταίο αντίο.
Το *"Κάλυμνος"* είναι ένα πλοίο που αγαπήθηκε πολύ στις Δυτικές Κυκλάδες.
Για τα σημερινά δεδομένα θα φάνταζε ένα πλοίο αλλόκοτο και παράταιρο.
Για μας, όμως, τότε το *"Κάλυμνος"* ήταν συνώνυμο της λέξης *"καλοτάξιδο".*

Και γι' αυτό και ο κόσμος που κατέβηκε εκείνην την ημέρα στο λιμάνι ήταν ασυνήθιστα πολύς.

Ο μεγάλος φωτογράφος _Κυριάκος Σμυρναίος_ ήταν εκεί.
Κατέγραψε τον τελευταίο κατάπλου και τα αποχαιρετηστήρια σε *film SUPER 8.*
Το film κάποια στιγμή μεταγράφηκε σε βιντεοκασσέτα.
Και εγώ προχθές φωτογράφησα αμήχανα την οθόνη της τηλεόρασης την ώρα που έπαιζε την ταινία.

Το βίντεο δεν είναι μεγάλο, κρατά μόνο μερικά λεπτά.
Αλλά είναι ιστορικό.
Με χαρά θα σου δοθεί.

Αφιερωμένο εξαιρετικά στονα *καπετάν-Λάζαρο.*

Πολλά χαιρετίσματα και από την μητέρα μου, η οποία τονίζει και αυτή με τη σειρά της ότι τον καπετάν-Λάζαρο κανείς ποτέ δεν τον ξεχνάει.

----------


## plori

Σε μια ώρα περίπου το Κρήτη Ι θα προσεγγίσει την Σίφνο μεταφέροντας εκδρομείς απο το Ηράκλειο για το 3ήμερο του Αγίου Πνεύματος.Φωτορεπορτάζ αργότερα......

----------


## plori

Το Κρήτη Ι στην Σίφνο. :Very Happy: 

kriti 1.jpg

kriti 2.jpg

kriti3.jpg

kriti4.jpg

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

μπραβο φιλε πλωρη με προλαβες, τελειες φωτογραφιες,ξεπερασες το troktiko blogs

----------


## plori

Είχαμε και αυτή την συνάντηση μέσα στις Καμάρες με ορατή την διαφορά "μεγέθους"!!!!!

IMG_1.jpg

----------


## Super Jet

> Το Κρήτη Ι στην Σίφνο.


ευχαριστούμε φιλε plori!

----------


## Leo

Φίλτατε plori, ευχαριστούμε για την ανταπόκριση μοναδικών στιγμών για τις Καμάρες. Πάντα τέτοια να βλέπετε στη Σίφνο και να έχετε τουρισμό και ανάπτυξη στο νησί σας.

----------


## Nissos Mykonos

*Να σε ευχαριστήσω και εγώ φίλε plori για το ρεπορτάζ από την Σίφνο! Υπέροχες και μοναδικές φωτογραφίες!*

----------


## Dimitrisvolos

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ . πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες ..
Το καράβι είχε κοσμο ??

----------


## ΦΑΝΑΡΙ

22052010135.jpg

22052010136.jpg

22052010137.jpg

----------


## plori

Δυο πλοία στο λιμάνι που το "σκοπελιτης" με 250 εκδρομείς απο την Νάξο το βλέπουμε για πρώτη φορά στη Σίφνο και το Aqua Maria μετά απο πολλά χρόνια στην Σίφνο οταν ερχόταν τότε σαν "¶νεμος" με τον καπεταν Θ.Μαθιουδάκη!!       IMG_0732.jpg

----------

